# Aeropostale type of look



## keithcraver (Dec 3, 2008)

I am looking for the name of the lettering that Aeropostale uses for their decorating. Hollister has a similar look. It looks old and rugged. I have tried distressed appliques with no luck. I also want to get the same type of look for screenprinting.

Can anyone help me with the terminology and/or a company on the east coast to do such work????


----------



## txjake (Dec 2, 2008)

I checked out their website, and it looks like they use a wide variety of fonts... some distressed and some not.

I've found good luck searching for fonts online - 1001freefonts.com is where I find most stuff. It would appear that you could recreate most any of them with a little effort and the right font.


----------



## keithcraver (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks. But I was actually looking for the terminology and the application name of the style they use. But I will try that route as well.


----------



## txjake (Dec 2, 2008)

That will probably be hit-and-miss... like I said, there are several fonts they use. A few I could probably recognize from my own list of fonts (the stencil font appears to be similar to one I use called 'gunplay'), but most are likely available online... at least something close to it.

One thing I've come across when trying to recreate a design or design something with the same feel as another is that many of them have specific fonts that are copyrighted or just simply unavailable to the public (like Jack Daniels for instance.)

You can get pretty close by manipulating existing fonts though.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

take the shirt/hoodie whatever, toss it out in the road and let it get run over for a week or 2!!

I just finished shopping there this past black friday and I still dont get what so "cool" about it. If we handed our customers shirts like that, they would demand their money back. I guess Im too old to understand lol


----------



## txjake (Dec 2, 2008)

Robin said:


> take the shirt/hoodie whatever, toss it out in the road and let it get run over for a week or 2!!
> 
> I just finished shopping there this past black friday and I still dont get what so "cool" about it. If we handed our customers shirts like that, they would demand their money back. I guess Im too old to understand lol


We have a winner!


----------



## keithcraver (Dec 3, 2008)

I agree. I guess it's just another that the younger generation found to drive the older generations crazy.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Are you talking about that look like taking a pair of old boxer shorts cutting out the logo and sewing it on a tee with threads hanging all over fashion trend? Are you talking about the simple university type font they use?

Remember to cover the garment with plenty of perfume and stick it in a store with hardly any lighting for the full effect.


----------

